# Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????



## spaghettifresser1 (16. Mai 2008)

Hi Boardies,

hätte mal eine Frage an euch.
War vor ein paar Tagen beim Nachtangeln.
Alles so weit so gut. Angel drin im Wasser dauert nicht alt zu lange
der erste Biss.

Schnur läuft kurz bleibt wieder stehen 3x ABGEFRESSEN#q

Von 6 Bissen einen rausgekriegt.

Wann muss man bei so einem typischen Aalbiss anschlagen ????;+|kopfkrat

Würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.


Gruß

spaghettifresser1


----------



## LUKA$ (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Ich schlage immer so schnell wie wöglich an


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

direkt eine geben !! da sitzt er meistens !!#6


----------



## gründler (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

hi
Bei Wurm kannste eigentlich ziemlich früh anhauen.Bei Köfis kann man schon mal bis zu 10 min warten je nach Gewässer verhalten etc.Aber eigentlich sagt man nach ca 3min muß der Aal wenn es einer wahr sitzen.Weil der Anguila ziemlich schnell schluckt,aber es gibt halt auch mal launische Aale,gibs ja bei Menschen auch
lg


----------



## don rhabano (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

japs schnell anschlagen!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Woher weißt du dass es Aale waren? Bei kurzen schnellen Runs mit plötzlichem Ablassen und abgefressenen Ködern kommen mir erstmal Krabben in den Sinn. Aale schlingen meistens schnell runter und sitzen dann in der Regel auch.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Am letzten Wochenende habe ich zwei Aale gefangen,beide haben in ca.1m Tiefe auf
einen am Grund liegenden Wurm gebissen.Da ich mit Knicklichtpose fische,habe ich jeweils
gewartet bis die Pose ungefähr 1m zur Seite gewandert ist.Beide Aale waren sauber vorne im Unterkiefer gehakt!

Taxidermist


----------



## spaghettifresser1 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Woher weißt du dass es Aale waren? Bei kurzen schnellen Runs mit plötzlichem Ablassen und abgefressenen Ködern kommen mir erstmal Krabben in den Sinn. Aale schlingen meistens schnell runter und sitzen dann in der Regel auch.



Ich vermute das es Aale sind weil ein Aal hat genauso gebissen
und wo ich gedacht habe jetzt ist abgefressen hing er und ich könnte ihn landen!!


----------



## Wallerschreck (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Dann würde ich mal kleinere Haken versuchen und diese mit aufs Vorfach gezogenem Wurmschaschlik beködern..schlag recht zeitig an. Wenn es keine Krabben sind werden wahrshceinlich viele Schnürsenkel dabei sein aber wenigstens weißt du dann was es ist


----------



## Aalhunter83 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Hallo Leute!

Das Problem hatte ich neulich auch ruckartike und schnell bisseund egal ob ich gewaret habe oder sofort ahgehauen habe habe leider keinen gelandet. das war sehr frustrierend.
naja ich denke das muss man immer ´nach gefühl machen und von gewässer zu geswässer ist es auch unterschiedlich.

viel spass euch noch und Petri!!!


----------



## Karpfenflüsterer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Hallo.Ich würd es mal ein bisschen feiner versuchen,sprich Tauwurmstücke max.2 bis 3 cm aufziehen und Hakenspitze gut rausstehen lassen und sofort anschlagen wenn die spitze wackelt ,glaube nämlich das sie noch vorsichtig sind.Schöne Grüsse


----------



## BöhserZwerg (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

zuerst geht die rute ganz leicht nach unten..ca 2-3 mal...schlag an wenn die rute ganz unten ist oder hiten hoch geht....


----------



## Path (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

also bei unseren diesjährigen aalen war es ähnlich. amsseneise fehlbissse.  jetzt haben wir im moment 8er haken mit langem schenkeln un die mit einem großen taumurm und mehreren kleinen mistwürmern beködert. den tauwurm so festmachen dass es richtig dransitzt die mistwürmer nur ein oder 2 zum anlocken. bei einem anbiss warten wir mest etwa 5 sec und dann anschlagen. die fehlbissse kommen oft von den kleinen.
dann viel erfolg^^


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

hmm stellst du die rute steil oder legst du sie flach mit offenem bügel?
bei steilgestellter rute spüren die aale denk ich zu viel widerstand, deshalb bei dieser methode lieber ne feederrute nehmen! die ham ganz weiche spitzen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*



Aalredl schrieb:


> hmm stellst du die rute steil oder legst du sie flach mit offenem bügel?
> bei steilgestellter rute spüren die aale denk ich zu viel widerstand, deshalb bei dieser methode lieber ne feederrute nehmen! die ham ganz weiche spitzen


Das ist völlig egal, wenn die Aale laufen zerren die dir ne steil gestellte Rute aus dem Halter und ins Wasser, die kümmern sich überhaupt nicht um Widerstand.


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

@sten: der aal läuft nu ma nicht immer, wenn er vorsichtig beist muss man ihm ja nicht gleich ne ganze rute als widerstand entgegensetzen!


----------



## Ulz (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

Hi 
Also wenn ich auf aal angel dann bleibt die rolle geschlossen!
Normal wenn ein aal beist hakt er sich selbst!
hab aber auch schon mit selbsthak montage geangelt klappt auch wunderbar!#h


----------



## lsski (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*



Ulz schrieb:


> Hi
> Also wenn ich auf aal angel dann bleibt die rolle geschlossen!
> Normal wenn ein aal beist hakt er sich selbst!
> hab aber auch schon mit selbsthak montage geangelt klappt auch wunderbar!#h


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:

Genau so und nicht anders holt mann Sie aus der Strömung :vik:
Und das mit den 3 cm Wurm und Hakenspitze frei ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Letzter passende Tip hier zu ..................mindestens alle halbe Stunde  Köder erneuern! auch wenn er noch gut aussieht kommt er Futterkörbchen. 

Ich habe nur Rhein erfahrung mit Aal.

LG Jeff


----------



## .Sebastian. (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aalbiss anschlagen aber wann????*

hmm flußerfahrung hab ich nicht, ich geh von meinen "stehgewässererfahrungen" aus... und da fange ich mit offenem bügel und niedergelegter rute deutlich besser als mit steilgestellter... da hab ich zu viele fehlbisse!


----------

